# poetry about a spider-woman



## luker (Jun 4, 2008)

Tarantula,
Your bite incites a riot in the flesh.
Your caress arouses fear.
Both of these I feel afresh
While to the underbrush you disappear
Until another night.

I just joined the forums.  Hope to share some of my pictures soon, as well!


----------



## abraxas (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

